# Iturbe è della Roma. E' fatta. Al Verona quasi 30 milioni.



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

Come riporta Sky, poco fa la Roma ha chiuso per Iturbe con il Verona. La società giallorossa pagherà il laterale argentino poco meno di 30 milioni di euro.

Superata la Juventus, alle prese con le dimissioni di Conte ed alla ricerca del nuovo tecnico.


----------



## Snake (16 Luglio 2014)

quindi Quadrado era una bufala


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

Gervinho e Iturbe nella stessa squadra, interessante.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

oggi forse non ce ne rendiamo conto ma sta cambiando la storia della prossima Serie A


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Ahahah Iturbe è praticamente scappato dalla Juve. In questo momento la Juve sembra l'intera ahahah


----------



## pisolo22 (16 Luglio 2014)

Azz mi ricollego al topic su allegri alla juve , ora non solo siamo rimasti fregati su iturbe se poi la cosa sarà confermata ma la Roma a qst punto diventa di diritto la 1a quotazione per lo scudetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

Roma: così deve operare una società seria e ambiziosa.
Mica parole al vento, promesse non mantenute, offerte di 28 milioni virtuali o balle su brasiliani che bloccano il mercato... la tua principale rivale è in difficoltà? In un secondo gli soffi i suoi obiettivi e capovolgi la situazione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> quindi Quadrado era una bufala



secondo me si è un po svalutato dopo il mondiale..


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oggi forse non ce ne rendiamo conto ma sta cambiando la storia della prossima Serie A



Credo sia così. L'unica speranza è che la Roma si confermi squadra perdente. Ma, oggi, sono solo i super favoriti.

P.S. 30 milioni per Iturbe (una scommessa) sono un quasi furto. Possiamo dirlo tranquillamente, credo.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky, poco fa la Roma ha chiuso per Iturbe con il Verona. La società giallorossa pagherà il laterale argentino poco meno di 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Superata la Juventus, alle prese con le dimissioni di Conte ed alla ricerca del nuovo tecnico.


Sono molto contento. Preferisco uno scudetto romanista che gobbo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roma: così deve operare una società seria e ambiziosa.
> Mica parole al vento, promesse non mantenute, offerte di 28 milioni virtuali o balle su brasiliani che bloccano il mercato... la tua principale rivale è in difficoltà? In un secondo gli soffi i suoi obiettivi e capovolgi la situazione.



Non a caso sono gli Americani. La Roma deve continuare così.


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

Partendo dal fatto che non sono deluso per il suo mancato arrivo causa recenti sviluppi, per me è stato strapagato.

Buon colpo, ma strapagato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Lavoro fantastico della Roma.Da società ambiziosa quale sono,hanno immediatamente approfittato del caos juventino.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Luglio 2014)

iturbe fino a ieri non vedeva l'ora di andare a torino.....vedo che ha cambiato idea in fretta. 

che peccato però osservare gli altri che si scatenano e noi che stiamo fermi immobili.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo sia così. L'unica speranza è che la Roma si confermi squadra perdente. Ma, oggi, sono solo i super favoriti.
> 
> P.S. 30 milioni per Iturbe (una scommessa) sono un quasi furto. Possiamo dirlo tranquillamente, credo.



30 milioni sono un furto clamoroso, ma la grande operazione è il fatto di soffiarlo alla juve, magari spendi anche qualcosa in più del dovuto ma in teoria vai a danneggiare la tua diretta concorrente, poi garcia mi sembra un grandissimo allenatore, ad oggi è forse il migliore del campionato per distacco, la roma ha tutto per competere, prendesse una punta di livello internazione, un giocatore da 20 gol non ci sarebbero più discussioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 30 milioni sono un furto clamoroso, ma la grande operazione è il fatto di soffiarlo alla juve, magari spendi anche qualcosa in più del dovuto ma in teoria vai a danneggiare la tua diretta concorrente, poi garcia mi sembra un grandissimo allenatore, ad oggi è forse il migliore del campionato per distacco, la roma ha tutto per competere, prendesse una punta di livello internazione, un giocatore da 20 gol non ci sarebbero più discussioni



QUoto, ma sull'attaccante forse sarà Destro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> QUoto, ma sull'attaccante forse sarà Destro.



destro è un ottimo giocatore, un bell'attaccante ma non credo sia un giocatore da 20 gol, la roma se vuole vincere ha bisogno di una certezza


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Il calcio italiano è cambiato oggi (ormai ieri)14 Luglio 2014


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky, poco fa la Roma ha chiuso per Iturbe con il Verona. La società giallorossa pagherà il laterale argentino poco meno di 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Superata la Juventus, alle prese con le dimissioni di Conte ed alla ricerca del nuovo tecnico.



All'inizio ero convintissimo che il ragazzo andasse alla Roma e infatti ho azzeccato la previsione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> destro è un ottimo giocatore, un bell'attaccante ma non credo sia un giocatore da 20 gol, la roma se vuole vincere ha bisogno di una certezza



Si, ha bisogno di una certezza, ma Destro ha fatto 13 gol in 20 partite quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano è cambiato oggi (ormai ieri)14 Luglio 2014



15xd


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ha bisogno di una certezza, ma Destro ha fatto 13 gol in 20 partite quest'anno.



si ma dargli quella responsabilità li forse è un po troppo, non lo sto valutando tecnicamente ma serve secondo me un leader la davanti se vuoi vincere i campionati..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma dargli quella responsabilità li forse è un po troppo, non lo sto valutando tecnicamente ma serve secondo me un leader la davanti se vuoi vincere i campionati..



E' la responsabilità giusta che se vuole diventare un grande prima o poi dovrà affrontare. Certo per la Roma meglio Benzema, ma se rimangono con Destro restano forti lo stesso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Luglio 2014)

Tutti a fare i complimenti alla Roma, ma sappiamo che cosa significa...30 milioni per Iturbe significano la cessione di Benatia, perché loro 30 mln non ce li hanno.
Dov'è il miglioramento?


----------



## hiei87 (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma come funziona? Poi, quando cediamo Robinho, viene da noi?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tutti a fare i complimenti alla Roma, ma sappiamo che cosa significa...30 milioni per Iturbe significano la cessione di Benatia, perché loro 30 mln non ce li hanno.
> Dov'è il miglioramento?



Certo senza Benatia dietro farebbero pietà....


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky, poco fa la Roma ha chiuso per Iturbe con il Verona. La società giallorossa pagherà il laterale argentino poco meno di 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Superata la Juventus, alle prese con le dimissioni di Conte ed alla ricerca del nuovo tecnico.



.


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

Se ci fosse l'occasione sarebbe bello poter prendere Ljajic.


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 15xd



Si beh in generale questi 2 giorni stanno rivoluzionando il calcio italiano
Sveglia Silvio sveglia!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tutti a fare i complimenti alla Roma, ma sappiamo che cosa significa...30 milioni per Iturbe significano la cessione di Benatia, perché loro 30 mln non ce li hanno.
> Dov'è il miglioramento?



Può essere,ma c'era gente che gridava allo smantellamento dopo il mercato d'uscita dello scorso anno.
Sabatini sta lavorando bene,cessioni anche eccellenti non sarebbero garanzia di downgrade.



Aron ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse l'occasione sarebbe bello poter prendere Ljajic.



Pare che sia vicino allo Schalke per 10 milioni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma come funziona? Poi, quando cediamo Robinho, viene da noi?



in teoria sarebbe bastata la cessione di kaka per farlo venire da noi, tutte chiacchiere..


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Roma campione d'Italia 2015. Saranno contenti tutti i romanisti che vivono qui a Latina da me.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Roma campione d'Italia 2015. Saranno contenti tutti i romanisti che vivono qui a Latina da me.



Pensa a quelli che stanno a Roma invece. Non farmici pensare.


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tutti a fare i complimenti alla Roma, ma sappiamo che cosa significa...30 milioni per Iturbe significano la cessione di Benatia, perché loro 30 mln non ce li hanno.
> Dov'è il miglioramento?



Si parla di cessione di Benatia, Pjanic e Ljajic. Se li cedono tutti e tre ricavano non meno di 80 milioni, se non di più.
Oltre a questo, la Roma farà la Champions (altri introiti extra) ed ha comunque un monte ingaggi decisamente più basso di Juve e Milan.


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Può essere,ma c'era gente che gridava allo smantellamento dopo il mercato d'uscita dello scorso anno.
> Sabatini sta lavorando bene,cessioni anche eccellenti non sarebbero garanzia di downgrade.
> 
> 
> ...



Azz. Che facciano con calma e che Robinho si sbrighi a levare le tende.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky, poco fa la Roma ha chiuso per Iturbe con il Verona. La società giallorossa pagherà il laterale argentino poco meno di 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Superata la Juventus, alle prese con le dimissioni di Conte ed alla ricerca del nuovo tecnico.




*Domani Iturbe dovrebbe svolgere le visite mediche di rito con la Roma.*


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si parla di cessione di Benatia, Pjanic e Ljajic. Se li cedono tutti e tre ricavano non meno di 80 milioni, se non di più.
> Oltre a questo, la Roma farà la Champions (altri introiti extra) ed ha comunque un monte ingaggi decisamente più basso di Juve e Milan.



Chi ne parla?


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Domani Iturbe dovrebbe svolgere le visite mediche di rito con la Roma.*



Non ho parole, la Roma ha chiusa in una serata mentre noi siamo stato appresso al giocatore per settimane. Assurdo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky, poco fa la Roma ha chiuso per Iturbe con il Verona. La società giallorossa pagherà il laterale argentino poco meno di 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Superata la Juventus, alle prese con le dimissioni di Conte ed alla ricerca del nuovo tecnico. Domani Iturbe dovrebbe svolgere le visite mediche di rito con la Roma.*



.


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ho parole, la Roma ha chiusa in una serata mentre noi siamo stato appresso al giocatore per settimane. Assurdo.



Ad oggi credo che la Roma sia la squadra con più soldi da investire sul mercato, butteranno via ljaic e qualcun altro, fossi in loro cercherei di piazzare de rossi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ho parole, la Roma ha chiusa in una serata mentre noi siamo stato appresso al giocatore per settimane. Assurdo.



marotta fa una figuraccia qui, non dico ai livelli di galliani con tevez ma quasi, il porblema però è che conte ha distrutto i piani della juve con questa decisione presa all'improvviso, marotta e la dirigenza si sono trovati quasi spiazzati e secondo me hano mandato avanti buffon a parlare a nome loro, buffon che parla subito dopo la notizia è mandato dalla società, ci metto la mano sul fuoco..


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2014)

Bene, per una volta sono stati i gobbi a prenderlo in quel posto


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Luglio 2014)

Finalmente si chiude la soap-opera Iturbe. Lo ha preso la roma, bene

Vediamo chi comprerà Cerci per noi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2014)

30 milioni


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2014)

visto come si fa a comprare un giocatore ?

vai, paghi e te lo prendei.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2014)

La Roma vince lo scudetto il prossimo anno, secondo me.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma ha raggiunto l'accordo col Verona offrendo 23 mln cash più i prestiti di Ferreira Carrasco (appena prelevato dal Monaco) e Viviani, reduce da una buona stagione coi laziali del Latina. Iturbe già nella serata di ieri è stato avvistato nella Capitale e quindi nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe essere ufficializzato il tutto. Bruciata la concorrenza italiana della Juventus e quelle estere di Benfica e Atletico Madrid.*


----------



## hiei87 (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in teoria sarebbe bastata la cessione di kaka per farlo venire da noi, tutte chiacchiere..



Appunto. Prima il problema era Kakà, poi Robinho. Prima il problema era la Juve, ora la Roma. Se l'avessimo voluto prendere, l'avremmo preso...


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2014)

Ve lo dicevo qualche settimana fa, alla fine stile Radja la.Roma frega tutti. Manco facessi l'indovino!


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma ha raggiunto l'accordo col Verona offrendo 23 mln cash più i prestiti di Ferreira Carrasco (appena prelevato dal Monaco) e Viviani, reduce da una buona stagione coi laziali del Latina. Iturbe già nella serata di ieri è stato avvistato nella Capitale e quindi nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe essere ufficializzato il tutto. Bruciata la concorrenza italiana della Juventus e quelle estere di Benfica e Atletico Madrid.*






Jino ha scritto:


> Ve lo dicevo qualche settimana fa, alla fine stile Radja la.Roma frega tutti. Manco facessi l'indovino!



Beh io lo sto dicendo da più di un mese.....


----------



## prebozzio (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma ha raggiunto l'accordo col Verona offrendo 23 mln cash più i prestiti di Ferreira Carrasco (appena prelevato dal Monaco) e Viviani, reduce da una buona stagione coi laziali del Latina. Iturbe già nella serata di ieri è stato avvistato nella Capitale e quindi nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe essere ufficializzato il tutto. Bruciata la concorrenza italiana della Juventus e quelle estere di Benfica e Atletico Madrid.*


Se è così è un bell'affare per il Verona, prende soldi e due bei giocatori.
Mi stupisce però che Ferreira Carrasco accetti di giocare una stagione in una piccola squadra come i veronesi.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma ha raggiunto l'accordo col Verona offrendo 23 mln cash più i prestiti di Ferreira Carrasco (appena prelevato dal Monaco) e Viviani, reduce da una buona stagione coi laziali del Latina. Iturbe già nella serata di ieri è stato avvistato nella Capitale e quindi nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe essere ufficializzato il tutto. Bruciata la concorrenza italiana della Juventus e quelle estere di Benfica e Atletico Madrid.*



Ecco l'ultimo tweet di Iturbe:


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma ha raggiunto l'accordo col Verona offrendo 23 mln cash più i prestiti di Ferreira Carrasco (appena prelevato dal Monaco) e Viviani, reduce da una buona stagione coi laziali del Latina. Iturbe già nella serata di ieri è stato avvistato nella Capitale e quindi nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe essere ufficializzato il tutto. Bruciata la concorrenza italiana della Juventus e quelle estere di Benfica e Atletico Madrid.*



Come si voleva dimostrare, con 23 milioni Iturbe te lo mollavano tranquillamente.

I prestiti non fanno ne caldo ne freddo, perchè a quel punto ne avevamo in quantità di giocatori da potergli prestare.

Direi che le offerte dai 25 in su di Milan e Juve erano fantasie.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Roma: così deve operare una società seria e ambiziosa.
> Mica parole al vento, promesse non mantenute, offerte di 28 milioni virtuali o balle su brasiliani che bloccano il mercato... la tua principale rivale è in difficoltà? In un secondo gli soffi i suoi obiettivi e capovolgi la situazione.



Quotone


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky, poco fa la Roma ha chiuso per Iturbe con il Verona. La società giallorossa pagherà il laterale argentino poco meno di 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Superata la Juventus, alle prese con le dimissioni di Conte ed alla ricerca del nuovo tecnico.



Come voleva dimostrarsi, ho sempre detto che andava alla Roma per me è difatti. Quest'anno la figura di gcioccolato è toccata a loro bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ecco l'ultimo tweet di Iturbe:



Come voleva dimostrarsi non aveva nessun accordo con la Juve o comunque non spingeva solo per andare li, gli incontro dei scorsi mesi non erano tanto per.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma ha raggiunto l'accordo col Verona offrendo 23 mln cash più i prestiti di Ferreira Carrasco (appena prelevato dal Monaco) e Viviani, reduce da una buona stagione coi laziali del Latina. Iturbe già nella serata di ieri è stato avvistato nella Capitale e quindi nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe essere ufficializzato il tutto. Bruciata la concorrenza italiana della Juventus e quelle estere di Benfica e Atletico Madrid.*



Ottimo affare per tutti.


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma ha raggiunto l'accordo col Verona offrendo 23 mln cash più i prestiti di Ferreira Carrasco (appena prelevato dal Monaco) e Viviani, reduce da una buona stagione coi laziali del Latina. Iturbe già nella serata di ieri è stato avvistato nella Capitale e quindi nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe essere ufficializzato il tutto. Bruciata la concorrenza italiana della Juventus e quelle estere di Benfica e Atletico Madrid.*


Azz pure Viviani, a Latina ha fatto benino, vediamo cosa fa in Serie A


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tutti a fare i complimenti alla Roma, ma sappiamo che cosa significa...30 milioni per Iturbe significano la cessione di Benatia, perché loro 30 mln non ce li hanno.
> Dov'è il miglioramento?



Prendono Vlaar che è un degno sostituto.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2014)

23 milioni, per me è un affare. Che strazio non avere un euro di budget


----------



## mandraghe (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 23 milioni, per me è un affare. Che strazio non avere un euro di budget



Male che vada la Roma lo rivende bene perché è giovane. Inoltre se lo vendono davvero a quelle cifre vuol dire che Galliani si è dimostrato vieppiù un bugiardo e con lui tutta la sua corte di giornalai a partire dal (in questo forum inspiegabilmente) osannato Di Marzio.


----------



## EccezZziunale (16 Luglio 2014)

Gervinho e Iturbe sugli esterni fa davvero paura questa Roma. Se Sabatini riuscisse a prendere pure Eto'o secondo me il campionato lo vinceranno a mani basse.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

23 milioni è una cifra onesta. Se Iturbe avesse giocato in Spagna o Inghilterra, il suo valore di mercato sarebbe nettamente più gonfio, non c'è da lamentarsi


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Prendono Vlaar che è un degno sostituto.



Vlaar è una pippa.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma ha raggiunto l'accordo col Verona offrendo 23 mln cash più i prestiti di Ferreira Carrasco (appena prelevato dal Monaco) e Viviani, reduce da una buona stagione coi laziali del Latina. Iturbe già nella serata di ieri è stato avvistato nella Capitale e quindi nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe essere ufficializzato il tutto. Bruciata la concorrenza italiana della Juventus e quelle estere di Benfica e Atletico Madrid.*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vlaar è una pippa.



Al Mondiale è stato il difensore più costante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe-Destro-Gervinho è una roba esplosiva per la serie A.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Al Mondiale è stato il difensore più costante.


Al mondiale Zapata è sembrato Thiago Silva.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vlaar è una pippa.





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Al Mondiale è stato il difensore più costante.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iturbe-Destro-Gervinho è una roba esplosiva per la serie A.
> 
> 
> Al mondiale Zapata è sembrato Thiago Silva.



Era da un pò che stavo sbattendo le corna con [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] con sto Vlaar. E' entrato in fissa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

*Ag Iturbe conferma:" è della Roma per 31 milioni cash, non ci sono contropartite".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Era da un pò che stavo sbattendo le corna con [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] con sto Vlaar. E' entrato in fissa.


_Il nuovo Stam(cit.)_


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Iturbe conferma:" è della Roma per 31 milioni cash, non ci sono contropartite".*



Quindi va via Adem, ma perchè non lo prendiamo noi? a me non piace più di tanto ma è di gran lunga per me a Cerci e Nani ecc.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quindi va via Adem, ma perchè non lo prendiamo noi? a me non piace più di tanto ma è di gran lunga per me a Cerci e Nani ecc.


Non credo, hanno tre competizioni, Ljajic e Florenzi panchinari di Gervinho e Iturbe.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Iturbe conferma:" è della Roma per 31 milioni cash, non ci sono contropartite".*



Mizziga.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Iturbe conferma:" è della Roma per 31 milioni cash, non ci sono contropartite".*



Alla faccia! 

Ehh ma eravamo in pole


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Era da un pò che stavo sbattendo le corna con [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] con sto Vlaar. E' entrato in fissa.



Ahahah vedremo gente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Iturbe conferma:" è della Roma per 31 milioni cash, non ci sono contropartite".*



Finalmente. E' la terza volta che cambio il prezzo al topic sui trasferimenti xD


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quindi va via Adem, ma perchè non lo prendiamo noi? a me non piace più di tanto ma è di gran lunga per me a Cerci e Nani ecc.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo, hanno tre competizioni, Ljajic e Florenzi panchinari di Gervinho e Iturbe.



Per me potrebbe essere lui a chiedere di andare. Ma Taarabt gli dà le piste. Non mi piaceva neanche a Firenze (certo facile parlare adesso ma lo sostenevo anche allora).


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Iturbe conferma:" è della Roma per 31 milioni cash, non ci sono contropartite".*



31 milioni per Iturbe sono un furto clamoroso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> 31 milioni per Iturbe sono un furto clamoroso.



Quoto, è giovanissimo e non può che migliorare ma 31 milioni sono tantissimi, affarone nel Verona.


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iturbe-Destro-Gervinho è una roba esplosiva per la serie A.
> 
> 
> Al mondiale Zapata è sembrato Thiago Silva.



Più Florenzi, Totti e Yarmolenko (pare che la Roma lo voglia assolutamente).



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quindi va via Adem, ma perchè non lo prendiamo noi? a me non piace più di tanto ma è di gran lunga per me a Cerci e Nani ecc.



Piacerebbe anche a me.


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi ne parla?



Niente di misterioso, se ne parla pubblicamente su siti e giornali. Riportato anche da diversi giornalisti romani. 
Ljajic e Benatia sono dati per sicuri partenti, Pjanic invece potrebbe restare, ma con l'offerta giusta la Roma non esiterebbe a cederlo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2014)

*Mascardi: 'al Verona andranno 31M senza contropartite'*


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Luglio 2014)

Per me il colpaccio l'hanno fatto in due. Il Verona che si prende un sacco di soldi e la Roma che prende uno veramente forte.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Iturbe conferma:" è della Roma per 31 milioni cash, non ci sono contropartite".*



Questi son pazzi, han speso troppo


----------



## Coconut (16 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Niente di misterioso, se ne parla pubblicamente su siti e giornali. Riportato anche da diversi giornalisti romani.
> Ljajic e Benatia sono dati per sicuri partenti, Pjanic invece potrebbe restare, ma con l'offerta giusta la Roma non esiterebbe a cederlo.




Ljajic si, per Benatia ultimamente si parla di adeguamento di stipendio a 2,5 più bonus (si è incontrato con la dirigenza domenica scorsa), non che questo precluda totalmente la sua partenza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2014)

31 milioni di euro per Iturbe. Il calcio sta diventando sempre più uno sport ridicolo. Mi chiedo perchè ancora perdo tempo a seguirlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> 31 milioni per Iturbe sono un furto clamoroso.



la Roma poi è una delle squadre maggiormente indiziate per "bruciare" i giocatori


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2014)

L' unica cosa certa, è che se la Roma per finanziarsi Iturbe, venderà Pjanic o Benatia, è che non vincerà mai nulla, come sempre.

Le squadre vincenti non si fanno affatto cosi. 

Stessa cosa per la Juve, meglio restare come l' anno scorso che vendere Vidal o Pogba.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Sono troppi perchè si chiama Roma, ma allora i 56 di Torres? I 60 di David Luiz? Tipo 40 per Carroll?

Ljajic via e anche con due calci nel sedere.

Benatia è una brutta perdita, ma continuo a sostenere che Vlaar non lo farà rimpiangere.
Che ne pensi [MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION]?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

Obiettivamente troppi, una cifra assurda. Per me lo era già 25 milioni.

Ma come ho detto ieri, apprezzo la mentalità ambiziosa della Roma e la sua rapidità nell'attaccare il nemico ferito e zoppicante.
Se poi si scoprirà che ha venduto mezza squadra, beh, allora cambia tutto il discorso.


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Cmq l'hanno pagato 28 è stato detto a sky


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' unica cosa certa, è che se la Roma per finanziarsi Iturbe, venderà Pjanic o Benatia, è che non vincerà mai nulla, come sempre.
> 
> Le squadre vincenti non si fanno affatto cosi.
> 
> Stessa cosa per la Juve, meglio restare come l' anno scorso che vendere Vidal o Pogba.



La Roma prima o poi vincerà.
Ha un'eccellente rete di osservatori e dei grandi dirigenti.
La strategia della Roma è quella che qualsiasi big di Serie A deve adottare.
Bisogna essere bravi a individuare i futuri campioni, prenderli a poco prezzo e poi cederne uno o due all'anno per autofinanziarsi (lo faceva anche la Juventus. Cedeva Vialli e Ravanelli, prendeva Vieri e Boksic, cedeva questi ultimi e poi comprava Inzaghi).
In alternativa si possono tenere i pezzi pregiati ma a condizione di fare un mercato molto oculato.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> La Roma prima o poi vincerà.
> Ha un'eccellente rete di osservatori e dei grandi dirigenti.
> La strategia della Roma è quella che qualsiasi big di Serie A deve adottare.
> Bisogna essere bravi a individuare i futuri campioni, prenderli a poco prezzo e poi cederne uno o due all'anno per autofinanziarsi (lo faceva anche la Juventus. Cedeva Vialli e Ravanelli, prendeva Vieri e Boksic, cedeva questi ultimi e poi comprava Inzaghi).
> In alternativa si possono tenere i pezzi pregiati ma a condizione di fare un mercato molto oculato.



Infatti ha vinto 1 C.L. ai rigori..


----------



## Aldo (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sono troppi perchè si chiama Roma, ma allora i 56 di Torres? I 60 di David Luiz? Tipo 40 per Carroll?
> 
> Ljajic via e anche con due calci nel sedere.
> 
> ...



Dipende da come la vedi. Se pensi che la Roma stava trattando Cuadrado 40, allora il prezzo di Iturbe è giusto, è un giocatore giovane e forte.
Benatia è della Roma non è partito, la Roma in questo momento ha solo Castan, Benatia e Romagnoli centrali difensivi, con Romagnoli che andrà in prestito mancano due centrali difensivi.


----------



## Aldo (16 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' unica cosa certa, è che se la Roma per finanziarsi Iturbe, venderà Pjanic o Benatia, è che non vincerà mai nulla, come sempre.
> 
> Le squadre vincenti non si fanno affatto cosi.
> 
> Stessa cosa per la Juve, meglio restare come l' anno scorso che vendere Vidal o Pogba.



A dire il vero l'unica cosa certa è che la Roma sta per ufficializzare l'acquisto di Iturbe.


----------



## Aldo (16 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente troppi, una cifra assurda. Per me lo era già 25 milioni.
> 
> Ma come ho detto ieri, apprezzo la mentalità ambiziosa della Roma e la sua rapidità nell'attaccare il nemico ferito e zoppicante.
> Se poi si scoprirà che ha venduto mezza squadra, beh, allora cambia tutto il discorso.



Una trattativa da quasi 30 milioni non si fa in 2 ore. La Roma e da sei mesi che tratta, ha trovato l'accordo definitivo sabato scorso


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

*È arrivata l'ufficialità:

L’A.S. Roma S.p.A. rende noto di aver sottoscritto con l’Hellas Verona FC il contratto per l’acquisizione a titolo definitivo dei diritti alle prestazioni sportive del calciatore Iturbe, a fronte di un corrispettivo di € 22 milioni. L’accordo prevede il riconoscimento di un corrispettivo variabile, fino ad un massimo di 2,5 milioni di euro, per bonus legati al raggiungimento da parte dell’A.S. Roma di determinati obiettivi sportivi. Con il calciatore è stato sottoscritto un contratto di prestazione sportiva di cinque anni, con scadenza al 30 giugno 2019*

*L'ingaggio è di 1.6 milioni a stagione.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *È arrivata l'ufficialità:
> 
> L’A.S. Roma S.p.A. rende noto di aver sottoscritto con l’Hellas Verona FC il contratto per l’acquisizione a titolo definitivo dei diritti alle prestazioni sportive del calciatore Iturbe, a fronte di un corrispettivo di € 22 milioni. L’accordo prevede il riconoscimento di un corrispettivo variabile, fino ad un massimo di 2,5 milioni di euro, per bonus legati al raggiungimento da parte dell’A.S. Roma di determinati obiettivi sportivi. Con il calciatore è stato sottoscritto un contratto di prestazione sportiva di cinque anni, con scadenza al 30 giugno 2019*



Meno di 25 milioni,alla fine.Colpaccio.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2014)

I 27-28 milioni di Milan e Giuve, erano solo favolette quindi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I 27-28 milioni di Milan e Giuve, erano solo favolette quindi.



chissa quanto offrivano realmente..


----------



## hiei87 (16 Luglio 2014)

Nell'ultimo giorno gli è cambiata la vita. E, se dovesse arrivare, occhio a Ferreira Carrasco...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *L'ingaggio è di 1.6 milioni a stagione.*



Prende poco più della metà di Muntari.
Non dico altro.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *È arrivata l'ufficialità:
> 
> L’A.S. Roma S.p.A. rende noto di aver sottoscritto con l’Hellas Verona FC il contratto per l’acquisizione a titolo definitivo dei diritti alle prestazioni sportive del calciatore Iturbe, a fronte di un corrispettivo di € 22 milioni. L’accordo prevede il riconoscimento di un corrispettivo variabile, fino ad un massimo di 2,5 milioni di euro, per bonus legati al raggiungimento da parte dell’A.S. Roma di determinati obiettivi sportivi. Con il calciatore è stato sottoscritto un contratto di prestazione sportiva di cinque anni, con scadenza al 30 giugno 2019*
> 
> *L'ingaggio è di 1.6 milioni a stagione.*



A queste cifre è un grande acquisto.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Luglio 2014)

Scommetto che le cifre sparate i giorni scorsi erano abilmente pilotate dalle rispettive dirigenze per tenere calmi i tifosi...


----------



## Love (16 Luglio 2014)

22 mln è un costo normale...31 come si diceva erano esageratissimi....per fortuna ci sono società come la roma che sono costrette a rendere ufficiali le cifre degli accordi...a dimostrare ancora una volta le cavolate che scrivono e dicono i giornalai...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Dipende da come la vedi. Se pensi che la Roma stava trattando Cuadrado 40, allora il prezzo di Iturbe è giusto, è un giocatore giovane e forte.
> Benatia è della Roma non è partito, la Roma in questo momento ha solo Castan, Benatia e Romagnoli centrali difensivi, con Romagnoli che andrà in prestito mancano due centrali difensivi.



Per me sono tanti, ma non esagerati come molti dicono. 
QUalcuno però devono vendere.
Vlaar come lo vedi nella Roma se parte Benatia?


----------



## Pessotto (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chissa quanto offrivano realmente..



Noi 10.000 Lire


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *È arrivata l'ufficialità:
> 
> L’A.S. Roma S.p.A. rende noto di aver sottoscritto con l’Hellas Verona FC il contratto per l’acquisizione a titolo definitivo dei diritti alle prestazioni sportive del calciatore Iturbe, a fronte di un corrispettivo di € 22 milioni. L’accordo prevede il riconoscimento di un corrispettivo variabile, fino ad un massimo di 2,5 milioni di euro, per bonus legati al raggiungimento da parte dell’A.S. Roma di determinati obiettivi sportivi. Con il calciatore è stato sottoscritto un contratto di prestazione sportiva di cinque anni, con scadenza al 30 giugno 2019*
> 
> *L'ingaggio è di 1.6 milioni a stagione.*


*C'è da fare una rettifica, secondo l'opinione dei media. Ai 22 più bonus vanno aggiunti i 7 mln da dare a Mascardi, che deteneva una percentuale corposa del cartellino di Iturbe.*


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

La Roma quando compra fa sempre i suoi conti. Qualcuno dovrà cedere, tipo Ljajic e Benatia (dato che Mangala non va più al City).


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *C'è da fare una rettifica, secondo l'opinione dei media. Ai 22 più bonus vanno aggiunti i 7 mln da dare a Mascardi, che deteneva una percentuale corposa del cartellino di Iturbe.*



Sì appunto affare da 31 milioni, follia per me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> 22 mln è un costo normale...31 come si diceva erano esageratissimi....per fortuna ci sono società come la roma che sono costrette a rendere ufficiali le cifre degli accordi...a dimostrare ancora una volta le cavolate che scrivono e dicono i giornalai...



Sono 31 milioni difatti, 22 più 2,5 al Verona, 7 milioni invece vanno all'agente che detiene il 30 %, totale 31 milioni follia.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *È arrivata l'ufficialità:
> 
> L’A.S. Roma S.p.A. rende noto di aver sottoscritto con l’Hellas Verona FC il contratto per l’acquisizione a titolo definitivo dei diritti alle prestazioni sportive del calciatore Iturbe, a fronte di un corrispettivo di € 22 milioni. L’accordo prevede il riconoscimento di un corrispettivo variabile, fino ad un massimo di 2,5 milioni di euro, per bonus legati al raggiungimento da parte dell’A.S. Roma di determinati obiettivi sportivi. Con il calciatore è stato sottoscritto un contratto di prestazione sportiva di cinque anni, con scadenza al 30 giugno 2019*
> 
> *L'ingaggio è di 1.6 milioni a stagione.*



Complimenti ai dirigenti romanisti. Complimenti, davvero


----------



## Pessotto (16 Luglio 2014)

Bel giocatore ma pagato 15M in più del suo reale valore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono 31 milioni difatti, 22 più 2,5 al Verona, 7 milioni invece vanno all'agente che detiene il 30 %, totale 31 milioni follia.



.


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2014)

Potenzialmente è fortissimo. E' il colpo con cui la Roma mette le mani sullo scudo.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *È arrivata l'ufficialità:
> 
> L’A.S. Roma S.p.A. rende noto di aver sottoscritto con l’Hellas Verona FC il contratto per l’acquisizione a titolo definitivo dei diritti alle prestazioni sportive del calciatore Iturbe, a fronte di un corrispettivo di € 22 milioni. L’accordo prevede il riconoscimento di un corrispettivo variabile, fino ad un massimo di 2,5 milioni di euro, per bonus legati al raggiungimento da parte dell’A.S. Roma di determinati obiettivi sportivi. Con il calciatore è stato sottoscritto un contratto di prestazione sportiva di cinque anni, con scadenza al 30 giugno 2019*
> 
> *L'ingaggio è di 1.6 milioni a stagione.*



Complimenti alla Roma. Non so se alla fine venderà un pezzo pregiato (secondo me sì, ma non è detto), comunque sta allestendo davvero un'ottima squadra e sul mercato si sta muovendo con intelligenza.
Complimenti davvero.
"Eh ma gli ammmerigani non hanno intenzioni serie ..." (cit.)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Luglio 2014)

ma l'aspetto più interessante è lo stipendio percepito da iturbe :1,6 mil . Per fare un paragone galliani ne dava 1.2 mil a traorè


----------



## Hammer (17 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma l'aspetto più interessante è lo stipendio percepito da iturbe :1,6 mil . Per fare un paragone galliani ne dava 1.2 mil a traorè



Pensa che Iturbe prende la metà di molti cessi che abbiamo da noi. Non so se vuoi davvero sentire esempi


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2014)

a questo prezzo (piu di 30 mln) non l'avrei MAI preso.
immaginate che ora fa una stagione come ljajic ?

con quei 30 mln ci compri perin, rami, vrsaljko, poli e taarabt... e forse rimangono pure due spiccioli.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Louis Gara (17 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> a questo prezzo (piu di 30 mln) non l'avrei MAI preso.
> immaginate che ora fa una stagione come ljajic ?
> 
> con quei 30 mln ci compri perin, rami, vrsaljko, poli e taarabt... e forse rimangono pure due spiccioli.



22 + 2,5 = 24,5. Mica 30. E alla Roma mica servono i nomi che hai detto... Anzi fa bene a spendere per giocatori forti, piuttosto che regalare soldi in giro per prendere 2-3 mestieranti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Luglio 2014)

Dai, assurdo questo prezzo..


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 22 + 2,5 = 24,5. Mica 30. E alla Roma mica servono i nomi che hai detto... Anzi fa bene a spendere per giocatori forti, piuttosto che regalare soldi in giro per prendere 2-3 mestieranti



avevo letto che esisteva una parte da pagare di circa 7 mln al procuratore... o una cosa del genere.
e cosi superiamo i 30.

e il discorso e ovviamente rivolto alla nostro situazione... io dico che se abbiamo solo 30 mln da spendere, preferisco spenderli per perin, rami, vrsaljko, poli e taarabt.

se poi stiamo parlando di roma, real o city il discorso ovviamente cambia... perche cambiano 2 parametri 
- necessita della squadra
- soldi da spendere per il mercato.


----------



## Aron (18 Luglio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dai, assurdo questo prezzo..



Keita della Lazio costa anche di più.


----------

